# Rear seat delete. What can I use for a strut bar?



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey guys I've been waiting to do a rear seat delete so I did. Lol I only removed the seat itself and left the back connected. I really wanted an open trunk but I hate to remove the seats and need to put someone back there or something. So I left the back with the seat belts the back fold perfectly into place now without bothering the front seat placement. I've very happy. Now I want to get a bar for the original seat locks. I know I can get a full kit but I just want a bar anyone have any suggestions? It's just for show maybe add a cargo next but I want something I can easily remove I was thinking a shower curtain rod as an idea since it's easily adjusted. Anyone have a similar idea what isn't a shower rod lol. All help will be appreciated.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.stableenergies.com/Harness-Mount-Bar-Audi-TT-Coupe/productinfo/GBTT/


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You can also just order the bar and end caps from the dealership instead of buying the full kit. It's not cheap though.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> You can also just order the bar and end caps from the dealership instead of buying the full kit. It's not cheap though.


Got any part numbers?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

offhand I don't but I cna try to look some up for you if no one else chimes in.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

mr.ramsey said:


> http://www.stableenergies.com/Harness-Mount-Bar-Audi-TT-Coupe/productinfo/GBTT/


:thumbup::thumbup:










Works well with holding GoPros as well


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Part number for the bar = 8n8861699 

But i thought i read somewhere that it is not available in the US?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

i had one of those stable energies bars and it was very nice


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

That thing is nice. Def not a US part. Does that connect to the seat locks?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, and it also has circle rings/covers that match the vent rings/covers.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

lucpost said:


> Yeah, and it also has circle rings/covers that match the vent rings/covers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my dream trunk lol.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah that's def a nice setup. On mine I made the area of the seats a storage compartment and I can fit in there a jack, tools, wood, and all my cleaning supplies. It's nice and stays hidden. I'm going to be making a bar soon. I have a few ideas. I just need to find someone who can weld aluminum for me. Then I can have a nice shiny bar ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/
14/01/13/yjuqy9us.jpg

This is the mock up. I am enjoying the openness of it now. I'll be working on my bike for the most part this winter. Hopefully I can get it all done soon


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*rear seat gone*

Many years ago, I removed the rear seat and recarpeted the underseat area, dyno mat etc. I then put in a heavy duty cargo net. Incredibly useful.

My question as an engineer is; Why do you THINK you need a rear strut bar? What purpose does it serve? Are you making a racecar? Structurally (except for constant racing) I see no reason to cut up the back of the car and obstruct the hatch area. It's pretty stiff back there.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I removed the seat latches and put in some 12 year Jameson caps! matches the rear seat delete quite nicely:thumbup:


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

sciroccohal said:


> Many years ago, I removed the rear seat and recarpeted the underseat area, dyno mat etc. I then put in a heavy duty cargo net. Incredibly useful.
> 
> My question as an engineer is; Why do you THINK you need a rear strut bar? What purpose does it serve? Are you making a racecar? Structurally (except for constant racing) I see no reason to cut up the back of the car and obstruct the hatch area. It's pretty stiff back there.


No not a racecar. I just want it to look good I want to get a cargo net I just want it to look complete.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Morio said:


> I removed the seat latches and put in some 12 year Jameson caps! matches the rear seat delete quite nicely:thumbup:


Damn homie that looks awesome Jameson's a nice touch.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Morio said:


> I removed the seat latches and put in some 12 year Jameson caps! matches the rear seat delete quite nicely:thumbup:


I frickin love this pic...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I love your set up Morio! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

BoosTTd said:


> Damn homie that looks awesome Jameson's a nice touch.





drybar said:


> I frickin love this pic...:thumbup::thumbup:





lucpost said:


> I love your set up Morio!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks guys!! It means a lot!:heart:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Can someone answer if the OEM seat delete bar is available in US dealers?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

No i do not believe it is last time I checked. I may be wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

OEM seat delete was standard on the Quattro Sport so I would say probably not.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

lucpost said:


> No i do not believe it is last time I checked. I may be wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





PLAYED TT said:


> OEM seat delete was standard on the Quattro Sport so I would say probably not.


Thanks for the replies.

I was just making sure haha. I knew it couldn't be that easy.  Oh well, time to begin searching I guess.

Oh and if anyone has one on here they would want to maybe part with this guy is obviously interested. :wave:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I just made mine out of brass and polished it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Rear Seat Delete Strut Bar DIY*

Any DIY links for making a rear seat delete strut bar?


----------

